# An Idiot's Guide to Hempy



## Japanfreak (Nov 19, 2010)

*Hempy Style*

Hempy buckets are by far the easiest, cheapest and most cost effective way to grow hydroponically. In my 7 years of growing Ive done aeroponics, dwc, bio-buckets and Hempy and there is no comparing the simplicity. 
 No pH testing needed
 No ppm meters
 No stress about root rot

Hempy is a run to waste, hand water style of growing. Oh no run to waste! I hate to waste nutrients, you say? No worries, compared to dwc you actually use up to 8 times less water and nutrients. But I cant be bothered with hand watering, you say? No worries, youll actually spend a lot less time tending to your garden.

Hempy buckets can be made out of any plastic container such as trash cans, coke bottles, coolers and so on. You can make a hempy bucket out of anything that will hold water. You probably have something in your home right now that can be converted to a Hempy bucket. 
*
How to make a Hempy Bucket.*

Take your container and measure 2 inches up from the bottom and make a hole in the side. The hole doesnt have to be too big, about the circumference of a pencil. This is where the excess water will drain out. Youll need to put your bucket in a small dish or something to collect the run-off water. Any gardening store will have those things for planters and thats what most people use.






My twist on the design is that instead of just a drain hole Ive added tubes (hose connecters) to allow the water to drain out into a container so I can collect the run off easily and measure it if I have to. If you are planning a lot of buckets Id just do a traditional style one but for a few buckets my style really practical. 

So why do you make the hole 2 inches from the bottom? The basic idea is that you are replicating a water shelf like in Nature. If you dig down far enough in your back yard youll hit water right? Well thats what we are doing on a very small scale. 

*
What medium to use*
The traditional medium for Hempy is a vermiculite and perlite mix but people also use coco and even hydro balls. Personally Id recommend that you just try 100% perlite because its easy, clean and reusable. 

*Watering and Feeding*
To feed your plants you just hand water them like you would any houseplant. If youve never grown anything it might take a while to get used to, but believe me its as easy as pie. During the first week or so of veg youll probably have to water them every few days just a little because the roots havent reached the bottom of the bucket where all the water is, once they do youll only have to water about once a week. Ive gone 14 days between watering before. The important thing is that whenever you feed them you want to add enough so that roughly 30% of what you put in comes out the holes. This helps flush out built up salts and keeps the bucket fresh. Personally I feed my plants with every watering with good results. 





Here is a pic of one of my hempy buckets, which is filled with perlite. Youll have to wash the perlite before you use it and its a somewhat messy job so you should do it in the bath. Big strainers work best for the job. Just run water through the perlite to wash away the dust and dirt that will be in the bag with it. Some perlite is almost pure white and other times its tinted grey which is natural. Just keep an eye on the water and when it starts to filter through clear your perlite is ready to use. 





Here is the same bucket with 6 freshly transplanted clones. I have just watered them and you can see the water coming out the drain holes into my collection pot. I water them every few days during the first week. I just pour a little at the base of each plant. Eventually your roots will fill the whole bucket so you should water/feed the whole surface area. 





Two weeks later after a trim Im ready to flip these to flower. Thats all there is to it. Ill feed them about once a week for the duration of the flower cycle. Other than that Ill only have to check on my garden to raise the lights. 

*Some thoughts and pointers *

I had never hand-watered plants before I tried this style and it was hard to get my head around it before I tried it. Ive noticed that when hydro growers try hempy they tend to water too much at first as I myself did. My first run I was watering 2~3 times a week and I didnt have the best harvest. Plants actually do the most growing and look the best just before they need watering so dont panic and start over watering them. How do you know when its time to water again? If your plants start to look wilted or if they look hungry (paling of the leafs) its time to feed. Once the roots reach the bottom of your bucket (about a week) youll see the plants really start to take off and I suggest you try to wait as long as you can before you feed them, get to know your plants and keep records and youll get the hang of it in no time.

If you decide to use perlite you should plan on recycling it. Recycled perlite is actually better than new perlite. You can remove the roots by shifting through a metal net. Once you get as many out as you can you need to boil the perlite in water for about 5 minutes.

With most hydro growing styles water temp is a huge concern but not with Hempy. As long as youre not growing in 100 degrees I wouldnt even worry about it. 

*Dont use Lucas * 

I had used the Lucas formula with my other systems for so long that I didnt even think about using a different recipe and Ive noticed other growers doing the same thing. Bottom line is Lucas is meant for DWC and the ppms are too low for Hempy. Once I started using the recipe on the back of the GH bottles and the grow nutrients with some Epsom I got much better results. You can use any nutrients you wish and many people go organic but trust me, you dont want to waste your time using Lucas formula in Hempy. 

*Bud Porn*
These are examples of plants that I grew under a 250 watt hps light in Hempy. I hit 0.6gpw on my 3rd Hempy grow and I think I might hit closer to 0.8gpw on my latest round with a 2 week veg/55 day strain.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 19, 2010)

I was just asking a new member about this thread....thanks plus rep.........WILL HAVE QUESTIONS IN THE NEAR FUTURE....


----------



## moash (Nov 19, 2010)

rep to u sir or mam


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks all, this is just a copy of a thread I had at another site. This style has been around a long time in different countries with different names. Here is a "hempy" bucket pre-made and sold here in Japan for a few bucks. I think they call it the easy grow bucket.


----------



## Spoc (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info on this style of growing. Always heard of the term...looks super simple!


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretty work JapanFreak - well done intro to Hempy. I used all perlite with my current grow, but I'm going to add a bunch of Coco Coir next time to help retain more of the CRF I've been using - have you seen the grows using Osmocote + temp release nutes or DM red time release nutes? Pretty amazing stuff once you dial it in.

It's so easy, a stoner could do it...


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I have seen some of those. I forget the guy's name at the other site who was doing it but he was rocking it. Even though I don't pay much attention I've been around long enough that some of it sticks in. From what I've gathered most nutes are based off the same 50+ old year formula or something, any of them should work fine so may as well find the cheapest you can. I would be totally down with the osmocote if it was aviable here.

For those who don't know, they are time released ferts than only work when they are wet, so imagine just mixing in little balls with your medium and all you have to do is water from there on out. Hempy + Osmocote seems like super idiot proof to me. Worth doing some research for anybody who is looking for super simple growing.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Yeah I have seen some of those. I forget the guy's name at the other site who was doing it but he was rocking it. Even though I don't pay much attention I've been around long enough that some of it sticks in. From what I've gathered most nutes are based off the same 50+ old year formula or something, any of them should work fine so may as well find the cheapest you can. I would be totally down with the osmocote if it was aviable here.
> 
> For those who don't know, they are time released ferts than only work when they are wet, so imagine just mixing in little balls with your medium and all you have to do is water from there on out. Hempy + Osmocote seems like super idiot proof to me. Worth doing some research for anybody who is looking for super simple growing.


DocBud was the guy who introduced it to me... and he's got some amazing buds out of it. Irishboy and Setting Sun are both doing grows with Controlled Release (CRF) OC+ and Time Release (TRF) DM Red and Purple in hempy buckets, and both are rocking it - Sun's plants look perfect, and while Irishboy got some deficiencies, his buds are HUGE - he hides a two liter bottle behind the top colas... my favorite comment was "looks like a guy in a weed suit" lol...

The Osmocote has been around forever, and it's used everywhere in professional gardening. You can get 50lb bags of it for like a hundred bucks, and it'd last your entire life since you only use 3-5 tablespoons per plant per grow. 

There are some tricks to it though - the osmosis rate is controlled by the temperature of the medium, so you can get problems with too high or too low temps - from what I've seen, it's best to mix the time release ferts with it to avoid deficiencies. Also, I think perlite doesn't hold or buffer the nutes from the CRFs as well as coco or peat with this type of grow - both Sun and Irish added coco with good results.

I'm hoping to do a journal here, but I've not even looked around at who's doing what yet - are there any good hempy grows going on I should check out?


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't come across any and I cover a lot of ground on this site. It would be nice to see a good one as I'm new to growing.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

420God said:


> I haven't come across any and I cover a lot of ground on this site. It would be nice to see a good one as I'm new to growing.


Cool - hopefully JapanFreak will get one going... I guess I could post the one I've almost finished... but with the warning that I've been trying out the "stoner proof" theory... the plants look ragged, but the buds are sweeeet.


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2010)

That's pretty cool. I like to see all the different ways of growing and learn from them what I can do to make my grow as good as possible.


----------



## upthearsenal (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this! +rep Japanfreak

This is most definitely something I'm getting ready to try really soon.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's my setup:







Turned my old lightrail into a vertical mover for my 400 watt Ceramic Metal Halide (CMH) bulb hung bare.

The plants are all LST'd into a vertical scrog basically... I'm using sign holders in the hempy buckets to keep the plants stable and hold back the branches from the light.

I have it on an auto watering system too so I can leave town for a few weeks if need be...







I've definitely tortured the plants, and you can see some of the damage... still, the great thing about hempy is that it's easy to recover from mistakes... or just laziness in my case, as I've pretty much ignored this grow.

This is the Blue Widow:







Plus, I'm trying out Osmocote + as the only nutes, and I've figured out you have to add cal-mag to R/O water since they are designed for regular tap.

Next time I'm going to add some coco coir to help retain a bit more water and nutes than plain perlite.


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice, looks well put together.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 20, 2010)

After taking a look around this site I've decided to park my grow here as well. If anybody is interested it's https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/386259-continuing-adventures-hempy.html#post4931268 






I'm always happy to answer questions if I can.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

420God said:


> Nice, looks well put together.


Thank you! It works... which is all that matters... 



Japanfreak said:


> After taking a look around this site I've decided to park my grow here as well. If anybody is interested it's https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/386259-continuing-adventures-hempy.html#post4931268
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I've put the Hempy guide in my signature, hopefully we can turn a few dirty growers on to the cleanest, easiest way to grow cannabis I know of... Nice work JapanFreak.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2010)

I quit hempy when I was faced with disposing of 100 gallons of rotting rootballs and perlite. It's great for a plant or four though.


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello and thank you for this excellent post. I have been putting a plan together on what I need to do to get started and thinking heavily on which method I would like to use for my first grow and this seems perfect for me since im a complete noob. My questions to you are:

What type of bucket did you use and how much does it cost?

When you said "if you are planning a lot of buckets Id just do a traditional style one but for a few buckets my style really practical." what exactly did you mean? I am trying to grow roughly 12-24 plants so can you explain this is a little better for me?

When you add the nutrients do you have to add it around each plant or do you just pour the rec. amount anywhere on top of the perlite? also how often do you add the espson salt and how much do you add?

Thanks in advace!


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 21, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I quit hempy when I was faced with disposing of 100 gallons of rotting rootballs and perlite. It's great for a plant or four though.


One of the reasons I choose hempy was because I knew I wanted a system where I could recycle the medium. I just replaced my perlite after more than 2 years of constant use. it's such an easy process. You just need a big piece of wire mesh that is a bit bendable, the holes should be just big enough for the perlite to fall through, put the mesh over a big wastebasket and push it in to make a shape. This is called a hopper and it's used to remove roots. You just dump your medium on top and shake it bucket, the perlite falls through and the roots are caught on the net. You'd be surprised how easy it is to remove like 99% of the roots. 

Next you have to disinfect the medium. I know in the states that they sell something for this, you just add a cap full to your medium and soak, here we don't have that so I boil it 5 liters at a time on my stove. For me to process 40 liters like this usually takes me about 2 1/2 hours but it's better than throwing the stuff out. Obviously it would take a lot less time if I had that stuff you add instead of boiling. 

And perlite is actually better to use after it's been processed the way I do it (as noted by professional tomato farmers where I got the idea)


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 21, 2010)

tsboss1 said:


> What type of bucket did you use and how much does it cost?
> 
> 
> > I used a plastic box I found at my local hardware store and it was crazy expensive, like $20, but this is Japan and it's expensive here. The ones I use for my mothers were $1 though. Some people make them out of used 2 liter coke bottles.
> ...


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> tsboss1 said:
> 
> 
> > What type of bucket did you use and how much does it cost?
> ...


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 21, 2010)

I mean that a lot of people have a floor that can get wet, if your floor can't get wet then you'll have to put collecting dishes under your buckets. The hole always goes 2 inches up from the bottom. 

With my 45 liter tubs I usually have to water/feed once a week. I mix the nutes in the water first and use the syphon pump to water the medium with it. I put a pinch of epsome per gallon with every feeding.


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 21, 2010)

ohhhh ok i understand now! thanks so much.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm about to embark on a hempy grow and wanted to thank you for throwing this up...all of the threads about hempy buckets have been quite helpful but none as succinct and clear as yours...thanks japanfreak! I'm gonna be trying out an LED/CFL set-up with a hempy run that i've roughly scheduled to take 16 weeks from sprout to harvest with an interesting twist: what do yall think about taking clones and leaving the clones and the donor plant in the same veg room until all the clones are rooted and the donor has recovered, vegging as long as the clones need to be ready, then throwing everything into 12/12 together? I only ask because I don't have room or the dough for lights for two separate rooms and this is super small personal growing op...The only difference i can see is that the donor will get some extra time to veg which shouldn't hurt anything....I'll also be using this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/66643-cheap-d-i-y-hempy.html auto-watering system with an air-stone in the res for when i have to go out of town...its a pretty simple set-up and it's worth a look...again thanks all and keep an eye out for my first hempy grow coming soon!


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr.J20 said:


> what do yall think about taking clones and leaving the clones and the donor plant in the same veg room until all the clones are rooted and the donor has recovered, vegging as long as the clones need to be ready, then throwing everything into 12/12 together? I only ask because I don't have room or the dough for lights for two separate rooms and this is super small personal growing op...The only difference i can see is that the donor will get some extra time to veg which shouldn't hurt anything....I'll also be using this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/66643-cheap-d-i-y-hempy.html auto-watering system with an air-stone in the res for when i have to go out of town...its a pretty simple set-up and it's worth a look...again thanks all and keep an eye out for my first hempy grow coming soon!


I'd go ahead and LST the Mom so you can keep the canopy even with the others - you won't have to wait long - she'll recover right into flowering. I've done it.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 23, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> I'd go ahead and LST the Mom so you can keep the canopy even with the others - you won't have to wait long - she'll recover right into flowering. I've done it.


Thanks for the tip...i'll go ahead and plan on doing that when the time comes ob1!
Be easy
Dr.J


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr.J20 said:


> Thanks for the tip...i'll go ahead and plan on doing that when the time comes ob1!
> Be easy
> Dr.J


Oh yeah, I forgot to add - when you take the clones, try and leave one node on each branch on the Mom - you'll get a donkey dick from each one.


----------



## PlantManBee (Nov 23, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Tee Five (Nov 23, 2010)

The thing Im not 100% clear about is why Ph doesn t play a factor in this style of grow.

And lastly. Could you grow this in a shallower environment...and grow laterally...like in a flood bed. Or is depth the key.


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 23, 2010)

I am growing hempy using 3 lb coffee cans and it couldn't be simpler. Always looking to try new things. Experimenting with hempy is as easy as falling off a log. I'm Subscribed!


----------



## Svoald Thronobassis (Nov 23, 2010)

I also ask why PH does not play a role in this. And also, besides Epsom, is there anything else that is recommended as far as nuits go for this setup?


----------



## rolledupjoe (Nov 23, 2010)

It's best to have a PH of 5.8 to 6.0 for hempy.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 23, 2010)

As far as pH goes, beats the hell out of me why people say pH doesn't matter but that's the claim, I have no idea if anybody actually tested it at different pH points or not. In the 3 years I've been growing with this style I've never tested my pH but I know from before while doing DWC that my tap water is about 7.0 out of the faucet so with my nutes added it should be right around 6.0 anyway. If you already have all the pH shit you may as well balance it, but my advice to people who don't have a pH pen is to try a round without, you might be fine without. 

Somebody asked about medium volume as well. People make these buckets from all different volume sized containers, from coke bottles to coffee cans as above and they are all successful, I think it comes down to how long you plan to veg really, if you want medium sized plants I'd aim for about 6 liters or more per plant. Some people do really large plants in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tee Five said:


> The thing Im not 100% clear about is why Ph doesn t play a factor in this style of grow.
> 
> And lastly. Could you grow this in a shallower environment...and grow laterally...like in a flood bed. Or is depth the key.





Japanfreak said:


> As far as pH goes, beats the hell out of me why people say pH doesn't matter but that's the claim, I have no idea if anybody actually tested it at different pH points or not. In the 3 years I've been growing with this style I've never tested my pH but I know from before while doing DWC that my tap water is about 7.0 out of the faucet so with my nutes added it should be right around 6.0 anyway. If you already have all the pH shit you may as well balance it, but my advice to people who don't have a pH pen is to try a round without, you might be fine without.
> 
> Somebody asked about medium volume as well. People make these buckets from all different volume sized containers, from coke bottles to coffee cans as above and they are all successful, I think it comes down to how long you plan to veg really, if you want medium sized plants I'd aim for about 6 liters or more per plant. Some people do really large plants in 5 gallon buckets.


That's the great thing about GH nutes - if your tap is decent, you pretty much don't have to worry about PH. I guess that's why some might think pH doesn't matter, when 5.8-6.0 is actually important. 

I've been working on incorporating CRFs... but then you have to PH the water to 6.0.


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Japan freak what do you think about these pots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-x-3-Gallon-GRO-POT-GROW-SMART-container-pots-fabric-/160509883502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f22746e

it says its less heat build up & Unique Design Features FABRIC Material for Maximum Root Zone Aeration!

Also Do you think the thirsty light digital meter will help with knowing when to water the plant? In case you haven't heard of it before its basically a meter that lets you know when the soil is dry but since were using perlite im wondering if it would work the same way. please click on this link to see the full description:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydrofarm-Digital-Thirsty-Light-HGTL-/330475204736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf1db7080

Thank you


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 23, 2010)

The first link there is something like what people call smart pots. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but the basic idea there is that the roots hit the side of the pot which is fabric and stop growing and instead branch out so you get a lot of side roots instead of long roots twirling around the pot. Only problem is that water will run right out the bottom. You need a water proof pot. There was one guy at another site who was thinking of using those though by placing them in a bucket and cutting everything above 2 inches out of the bucket. A good place to look for buckets is not in garden centers but in home supplies like a plastic waste basket, you can usually find them for a few bucks. 

Before you do it and even for the first cycle reading your plants to know when they want to be feed seems a bit daunting but you'll get the hang of it quickly, if you used a tool like that I think you would just be handicapping yourself. It's much easier than you think.


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea I was going to buy some regular 3 gallon buckets, I just stumbled across those and wanted to know if these would provide better results. 

Thanks again for answering my questions.


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 24, 2010)

I lift my hempy buckets to determine when to water/feed. It was what I did with soil and with the hempys. If it is super light it is time to top off the res. Once the roots hit the res it works out to water/feed every 6-8 days.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 24, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> ... The first link there is something like what people call smart pots. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong ...


I thought that "smart pots" were the pots with raised holes all around the walls of the pot - they encourage air-pruning of the roots and let oxygen freely flow through the mix.

Still useless for hempy growing, but different from the woven cloth bags in the link.

This is a link to an Aussie supplier of the "smart pots" that are called "Rocket Pots"

>>>>> LINK <<<<<


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 24, 2010)

Every company seems to have their own name but the common theme is air-pruning.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think I am going to try this style of growing since it does seem pretty foolproof...I have a Queen Kush that I have just started in a 1 gallon bucket in a 3" net pot. She was germed in 1.5" rockwool cubes and place in net pot with hail. 



Right now the bucket is filled to within an inch of the bottom of the pot with ph'd water with air pump and airstone splashing on her. I was thinking of changing her over to hempy in about 2 weeks. Osmocote is available here so I was going to mix that with the perlite so all I would have to do is water her. Any advise would be appreciated!!


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd just wait till you got some nice roots going before you transplant at that young age, wouldn't want shock.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 25, 2010)

Will do....


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 26, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to add - when you take the clones, try and leave one node on each branch on the Mom - you'll get a donkey dick from each one.


 Well that sounds like exactly what i want! hahah thanks ob1, 
-Dr.J


----------



## Viagro (Nov 27, 2010)

Very inventive! Great post, I might have to try this and I'm a a dyed-in-the-wool dirty bird. Very cool, Japanfreak.

btw- What are the laws like in Japan?


----------



## upthearsenal (Nov 27, 2010)

Is building a rootball vital in hempy? For example, starting in a party cup then continuing to 1gal > 2gal > 3gal etc...


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 27, 2010)

Viagro said:


> btw- What are the laws like in Japan?


I forget all the time but it's something like 2 years for a joint, 5 years for personal and 10 years for commerical


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 27, 2010)

upthearsenal said:


> Is building a rootball vital in hempy? For example, starting in a party cup then continuing to 1gal > 2gal > 3gal etc...


No, you can transplant with small roots and let them grow in the final container


----------



## tsboss1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Japan freak,

Do you leave your plants in the container for vegging and then switch to individual pots when its time to flower or they just stay in the same container the entire life cycle?? Also how can you tell when the roots reach the bottom of the container?


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 27, 2010)

From rooted clone to harvest in same container. You can tell because one day (usually about a week) the plants just look much better and really take off. Believe me when you see it you'll know.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 28, 2010)

I imagine you'd be a pretty tidy person after a few years in a Japanese prison.



Japanfreak said:


> I forget all the time but it's something like 2 years for a joint, 5 years for personal and 10 years for commerical


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a pretty tidy person just from living here. The apartments are pretty small compared with the west, got to learn to only keep what you need.


----------



## Troyzkoi (Dec 3, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> DocBud was the guy who introduced it to me... and he's got some amazing buds out of it. Irishboy and Setting Sun are both doing grows with Controlled Release (CRF) OC+ and Time Release (TRF) DM Red and Purple in hempy buckets, and both are rocking it - Sun's plants look perfect, and while Irishboy got some deficiencies, his buds are HUGE - he hides a two liter bottle behind the top colas... my favorite comment was "looks like a guy in a weed suit" lol...
> 
> The Osmocote has been around forever, and it's used everywhere in professional gardening. You can get 50lb bags of it for like a hundred bucks, and it'd last your entire life since you only use 3-5 tablespoons per plant per grow.
> 
> ...


http://www.humatesupreme.com/store/index.php/ Have you ever heard of this product, and would you consider using this...


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Troyzkoi said:


> http://www.humatesupreme.com/store/index.php/ Have you ever heard of this product, and would you consider using this...


I've heard of it, never used it... looks too expensive to me.


----------



## infinitescrog (Dec 3, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> I'm hoping to do a journal here, but I've not even looked around at who's doing what yet - are there any good hempy grows going on I should check out?


You can check out Xare's hempy grow here, he does pretty well.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314770-white-poison-2-liter-hempy.html


----------



## tsboss1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, japanfreak

Do you use nutrients in the last few weeks of flowering or do you stop say within the last two weeks prior to harvesting?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out my hempy grow.....link in my sig.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 8, 2010)

tsboss1 said:


> Hi, japanfreak
> 
> Do you use nutrients in the last few weeks of flowering or do you stop say within the last two weeks prior to harvesting?


I've tried both and don't really see much of a difference but I like to try and finish with my medium on the dry side so if I usually don't give them anything for the last week, a little water if I must.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey JapanFreak, Do you ever worry about your roots getting tangled and choking each other or root rot spreading from one plant to another or anything like that? Are there any dangers to doing hempy with a box like yours from page one? I'd like to do that too but i've been concerned.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course there is the danger of disease spreading but it's doubtful that you would get root rot in hempy. The roots get tangled but it doesn't seem to bother the plants.


----------



## greenpark13 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am on my third hempy grow -- old gatorade bottle cut in half. For some reason, this time around, I am getting some green sludge on top of the perlite. I have 4 layers of duct-tape around the bottle, but nothing on top. I am pretty sure having something covering the top would have prevented this.

Any way to remedy this? Should I be worried? I read that DWC growers use a little hydrogen peroxide to clear this up. Is that advisable with the hempy style? 

And advice appreciated.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like algae which shouldn't hurt the plant but some people don't like it. You can cover your medium to block the light or like you said treat it with hydrogen peroxide but I've never bothered. Then again I've always had some green but not a sludge.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been experimenting with using coco coir on top to stop algae... I guess it does use up some nutrients, but not sure how else it harms anything. If anything, you need more media on top that stays dry... I've found with my 2.5 gallon pots, the top inch stays dry enough to discourage algae.


----------



## KolorBlind (Dec 17, 2010)

greenpark13 said:


> I am on my third hempy grow -- old gatorade bottle cut in half. For some reason, this time around, I am getting some green sludge on top of the perlite. I have 4 layers of duct-tape around the bottle, but nothing on top. I am pretty sure having something covering the top would have prevented this.
> 
> Any way to remedy this? Should I be worried? I read that DWC growers use a little hydrogen peroxide to clear this up. Is that advisable with the hempy style?
> 
> And advice appreciated.


Yeah its just algae, and is 90% harmless. Japanfreak is right, it will munch on your nutrients a bit (which is the reason it is there in the first place) but there are ways to minimize it. The best pointer I ever received for hempy watering was when you water, pour 20% more than your res will hold in ONE SPOT, as fast as you can. 

This will cause the "water table" to rise quicker than your bucket can drain it. The benefit to this is that as your bucket drains, it pulls air through the perlite aerating the roots. If you water fast and the runoff comes out with more force, it will pull more air. The other benifit to this is that it does not keep the surface completely moist. I used to water my hempies like soil, soak the entire surface and let it all drain down, and I noticed that since I have been watering in one spot (I usually water about 1/4" in from the edge) that the top stays drier and the algae is in a smaller spot and dies off before the next watering most times.

Also, once you get a nice canopy going, this will shade the surface of the perlite and not let enough light through for the algae to survive. Of course, growing in small bottles like that you may never get a canopy dense enough to shade, and in that case you could cut round pieces of white paper just big enough to cover your bottle. Poke a hole in the middle big enough for the stem, then cut a line from the outer edge to the hole and slide it over the top of the bottle. When its time to water slide it off, that will stop the algae for sure. For an extra precaution you could even use white on one side, black on the other and have the black side down.

Best of luck
KB


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 17, 2010)

What if i use a small air stone and aireate the water in the hempy bucket...what are your thoughts on this ideal


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Many people have tried it but none has reported back that it improved anything. If you want to do it go for it I say.


----------



## greenpark13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Many thanks for the advice. It makes for a much less stressful weekend -- I can only tend to the plants at certain stealthy times, and the weekends tend to be difficult. Pouring the water in one spot sounds like a good idea. I will probably make a cover for it too.

I just finished curing a Big Buddha Automatic (NL X Bonkers) hempy style. The buds seem more dense than my previous non-hempy grows.


----------



## pimpin paulie (Dec 18, 2010)

ive beengrowing hempy for 2 yrs now and always get great results.plants yeild anywhere from 3 oz to 7 oz depending in strain under a 1000w hps.i too have had the little bit of algea on top of my medium,it never hurts usually dies off but i pick it out if it gets thick.ggod luck hempy rules.


----------



## KolorBlind (Dec 19, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> What if i use a small air stone and aireate the water in the hempy bucket...what are your thoughts on this ideal


Same as Japanfreak, I have heard of people trying this with not much improvement. Plus, why bother with an airpump and stone? Thats sort of the point of hempy is to keep it simple. Might as well go DWC if you're gonna use a stone. Just make sure you fill the containers enough to get roughly 20% drainage as the drainage creates a vacuum pulling air down through the perlite. Also water fast and in one spot, that way the "water table" rises quickly allowing the hole to drain faster and longer.

KB


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm really liking the Hempy buckets!!! Is there anyway to transplant an 2 week old seedling (one set of true first leaves) from soil into a hempy bucket with perlite? And I can't remember if I read this yet, but when you start hempy buckets, do you start using nutes right away?? entire time??? Thanks for this very informative thread. Sub'd


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

I transplanted seedlings out of soil into hempy before and they took right off, but I was using poor soil and didn't really have a choice. I just used room temp water in a bowl and washed off any soil that natural feel off with light washing. I think you can expect some transplant shock but it wasn'T as bad as I would have thought it was. 

You would start nutrients when the seedlings are the 4th set or so of leafs. 

I feed every time I water but some people alternate feeding with just watering, you really have to experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks... I have her growing in MG right now, but have two huge bags of both FFOF and Perlite... so I am considering my options. Maybe for the next grow, its hempy time.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice thread japanfreak.
I enjoyed the read. And some helpful tips 
From ob1 thanks also.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> Thanks... I have her growing in MG right now, but have two huge bags of both FFOF and Perlite... so I am considering my options. Maybe for the next grow, its hempy time.


Sounds like a great chance to do a comparison grow. If I were you I'd do both.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 26, 2010)

Waiting on some White Widow seeds... Thinking I could do one in MG, one in FFOF, and one in a hempy bucket. Might as well right, I have all the stuff I need. LOL just need to get some nutes...


----------



## FeFiFoFUM (Dec 28, 2010)

I grow my mothers in hempy, and keep my vegging and flowering plants in a DWC bubbler. I love both.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 28, 2010)

I love having my moms in hempy. Best way to keep them in hydro, can abuse the shit out of them


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2010)

what about the puppy chow mix?

or hydroton by itself? 

i SOG on ebb tables & cant stand using dirt for my mothers. i'm a dirty dirt hater to the max.

reducing my mother plant count & switching to a different method has been on my "to do"list for a hot minute. i started to flower off moms and now i want to switch to hempy.

this can be done buckets inside of buckets (keeping in mind the 2" height of the hole).

i'd like to ditch soil completely. i use 75l of hydroton at a clip & have no issue cleaning it.

it's like you mention earlier in the thread about having a system to clean & the right tools.

what size is the perlite you use?

thanks


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 28, 2010)

I've heard of people using hydroton but don'T know much about it. The common mediums are perlite, cocco, perlite&vermiculte. I've never heard of puppy chow mix. 

I try to get larger sized perlite because I recycle it and it breaks down over time but there's not much selection where I live, no small medium or large.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2010)

puppy chow is perlite & hydroton mixed together.

thanks for the quick response.

definitely gonna try it using chunky perlite.

good write up.


----------



## SimplySmokin (Dec 29, 2010)

So I'm sure I'm just a bit stoned or would have probably seen it in the instructions, but is this a Hydro set up when measuring nutes ? oh and great set up.. Gotta try this.. perfect for my under the bench grow chamber 

Some of them + reps to ya if I have any left on account


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 29, 2010)

SimplySmokin said:


> So I'm sure I'm just a bit stoned or would have probably seen it in the instructions, but is this a Hydro set up when measuring nutes ? oh and great set up.. Gotta try this.. perfect for my under the bench grow chamber
> 
> Some of them + reps to ya if I have any left on account


It's called passive hydroponics, because it is hand watered... and it is a really awesome set up indeed!!!


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 29, 2010)

SimplySmokin said:


> So I'm sure I'm just a bit stoned or would have probably seen it in the instructions, but is this a Hydro set up when measuring nutes ? oh and great set up.. Gotta try this.. perfect for my under the bench grow chamber
> 
> Some of them + reps to ya if I have any left on account


I won't be able to convince many people of this, we are on different wave lengths, but hydro doesn't mean _growing in water_ it means delivering the food by means of water. If you are feeding life in soil with teas and organics the life in the soil feeds the plants, hydro is feeding directly to plants by mixing mineral salts with water. So it really doesn't matter if you're in soil if you're feeding you plants with mineral salts, it's still hydro.

But yeah, you can get the same yields in hempy that you can get in aero and I think that's what you want to know.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 3, 2011)

good tread japan will the roots not work there way out of the drainage holes tho? if so is it not bad for em to be exposed to light.

this is the simplest hempy thread ive seen and am definatly gonna give it a grow cause im sick of soil n wana try sumfing new this yr.


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 3, 2011)

They don't grow out. At least never for me. On a very good grow your roots will come out in a perfect formed shape of whatever you are growing in, mine comes out in a box.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks jfreak...


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 11, 2011)

This should be a sticky


----------



## TheBaron (Jan 12, 2011)

Japanfreak said:


> They don't grow out. At least never for me. On a very good grow your roots will come out in a perfect formed shape of whatever you are growing in, mine comes out in a box.


 What a lot of people will do is buy some screen material from a hardware store and install it inside the bucket where you cut the hole. I've never had an issue with roots getting out either but this solves the problem of potential perlite spilling out as well.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jan 12, 2011)

I use a fiberglass screen and I use silicone to seal it. Works well for me.


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 12, 2011)

TheBaron said:


> What a lot of people will do is buy some screen material from a hardware store and install it inside the bucket where you cut the hole. I've never had an issue with roots getting out either but this solves the problem of potential perlite spilling out as well.


Yeah I've seen people do that but with a small hole you don't really need it. I have a much bigger hole on mine but I have it covered with fish net.


----------



## SimplySmokin (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm ready to give it a try.., I think the only variation will be that I'll use teh waste to water my soil plants.. I hate waste too.. 

Thx Japan


----------



## myselfship (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you think would happen if I took a plant from DWC, about 1.5 weeks into flowering, and stuck it into a hempy bucket? The roots are as long as a vegan activist's hair, so they'd inevitably end up being somewhat tangled down at the bottom. Unless I put a little bit of root in, spray some perlite, repeat. Hmm.


----------



## Svoald Thronobassis (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok guys. I am on my second hempy grow (well second grow ever) after the first one took a dump.

The first one was 2 months old and never got past looking like a sprout with tons of very small leaves on it. I had 2 times where my php is off which turned leaves brown and black.

Some questions:
1. I germinate in rockwool cubes and then put the whole cube in in the 100% perlite bucket when leaves show up. This the right way to go? I start out with a party cup hempy bucket with hopes that when large enough they will go in a gallon bucket. 

2. What PH should I put my water to? been trying for about 6 while using distilled water. I found that keeping PH steady is pretty difficult, fluctuates big time :-/

3. What nutes? I am using the lucas formula but I am not sure if that's what killed my plants or not. 

It's hard to guess the watering cycle at first when they are small and the tap roots have not yet reached the bottom. I water every day towards the end of the light cycle when they are small about 15ml of water right at the stem (through the rockwool cube).

Anyway, second batch will be about 10-14 of them as I experiment with different watering techniques and such for each cup. Hopefully I will figure this out. Using 100 watt 6.5k CFL right now and a bunch of 40 watt 5k's. During germination / tiny sprouts I try to keep it around 82F then dial it back to about 75-78F. I have found the heat evaporates a lot of my water :-/

EDIT: Another question, I mix up a gallon of nutes at a time but let it sit for a while since I obviously don't use that much when they are small. Basically my question is, how bad is it to mix then let your nutes sit for a while (like up to 2-3 weeks)? Will old solution left sitting harm the plants?


----------



## Svoald Thronobassis (Jan 27, 2011)

For your way to grow with the two cups for sprouts, the other cup is just to catch run off / act as a small rez? Should I empty the outer cup once their water in there or how how should i let the water get in there?

Sorry for being such a newb. Also, the rockwool works great for sprouting and opening up but then it just stops growing when i put it in hempy and makes water and the whole process a pain in the ass.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

whats up guys wanted some advice on hempy bucket never done one but very interested just have a few questions forgive me if i passed some of the already asked ? that i may have passed didnt read the entire thread any advice is greatly appreciated thank you in advance. i have a perpetual sog op and had 5 strains og kush, purple kush, white widow, og skunk and haze. the haze is already gone. the only strains that are sog worthy is the WW and og skunk now i already had mothers of all these strains and when i decided to do away with them all in the op i decided to flower the moms (no sense in letting great plants go to waste) the first pic is of my purple kush day one of flower the next is her currently 2.5 weeks in flower now first ? is would a 5 gal hempy bucket filled with 100% perlite be a sturdy enough medium for a plant of this size? i plan to make one for my og kush mom she is still in a one gallon 6x6x7 pot and roots are to big for the pot now. just not sure if when she gets as big as the purp she will be sturdy enough and another ? is will it be a big enough pot for her roots pretty sure it would just would like some input 
again thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## devero420 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a DWC grower, but I am considering using this for my mothers. How long could you leave a plant in there without having to change the water?


----------



## Zcomfort (Jan 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up guys wanted some advice on hempy bucket never done one but very interested just have a few questions forgive me if i passed some of the already asked ? that i may have passed didnt read the entire thread any advice is greatly appreciated thank you in advance. i have a perpetual sog op and had 5 strains og kush, purple kush, white widow, og skunk and haze. the haze is already gone. the only strains that are sog worthy is the WW and og skunk now i already had mothers of all these strains and when i decided to do away with them all in the op i decided to flower the moms (no sense in letting great plants go to waste) the first pic is of my purple kush day one of flower the next is her currently 2.5 weeks in flower now first ? is would a 5 gal hempy bucket filled with 100% perlite be a sturdy enough medium for a plant of this size? i plan to make one for my og kush mom she is still in a one gallon 6x6x7 pot and roots are to big for the pot now. just not sure if when she gets as big as the purp she will be sturdy enough and another ? is will it be a big enough pot for her roots pretty sure it would just would like some input
> again thanks a bunch guys.


 Yes I believe so, but I personally would not transplant during flowering. Also I like the 3perlite to 1 vermiculite mix. 

Devero420 you don't change the water. You just water like you would water a soil plant but with a lower pH. Water until it starts draining out the side. Its eazyPeazy!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

Zcomfort said:


> Yes I believe so, but I personally would not transplant during flowering. Also I like the 3perlite to 1 vermiculite mix.
> 
> Devero420 you don't change the water. You just water like you would water a soil plant but with a lower pH. Water until it starts draining out the side. Its eazyPeazy!


 cool man thanks the one in flower will be finishing in the dwc bucket for sure but the other one that will be in there next i want to do the hempy i want to transplant her today and she will still be in veg for a while longer. i got the idea and its pretty cool no water change the water pretty much changes itself when watered basically just exchanges itself right.


----------



## AquaGlow (Jan 29, 2011)

wow, great info. Thanks a lot JF. this is exactly what I was looking for. now off to get some perlite


----------



## K21701 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of my girls in their hempy pots. They are in 100% perlite...it doesn't get any easier!!

Bubbles my auto girl






Queenie my photo girl


----------



## devero420 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks zcomfort


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

well here they are made them this morning now these ladies got some real room to stretch out thanks again for all the info cant wait to see the results. now i can spend more time on the flower room rather than the moms.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2011)

On my first hempy grow now. Got a few grows with organic soil under my belt. So far the hempys are rockin'! Lovin' it. The hempys are so easy for a hydro noob like myself.


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 1, 2011)

K2 and Japan have inspired me to go hempy as well. I'm trying peat cups of soil, then transferring into hempy. I have no clones to start so we'll be going seed to mama in hempy. Half will be osmocote and half will be with greenleaves grow juice and bloom juice. Wish me luck!

K2, your ladies are looking better every day.


----------



## K21701 (Feb 1, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> K2 and Japan have inspired me to go hempy as well. I'm trying peat cups of soil, then transferring into hempy. I have no clones to start so we'll be going seed to mama in hempy. Half will be osmocote and half will be with greenleaves grow juice and bloom juice. Wish me luck!
> 
> K2, your ladies are looking better every day.


Thanks gird...appreciate the kind words!


----------



## KolorBlind (Feb 1, 2011)

lb


Girdweed said:


> K2 and Japan have inspired me to go hempy as well. I'm trying peat cups of soil, then transferring into hempy. I have no clones to start so we'll be going seed to mama in hempy. Half will be osmocote and half will be with greenleaves grow juice and bloom juice. Wish me luck!
> 
> K2, your ladies are looking better every day.



Just tried my hand at some Hempies from seed with some old ICE seeds I had laying around. I started 6 in Rapid Rooters and 4 in Jiffy Pellets All but 4 had failed to germinate in a paper towel so I just put em all in the plugs and sure enough only those 4 ever sprouted. I ended up with a perfect combo of 2 in Rapid Rooters and 2 in Jiffy Pellets. They are now 21 days old and all looking amazing. i went from the plugs straight into wet perlite and didnt water for 3 days. They exploded quick and so far the perlite is holding them up great!

Cant wait to see how the Hempy moms work out for ya! I have 2 in soil that I will take clones from 1 more time then make 2 new hempy mommas. Was thinking of drilling the hole a little higher because I water my moms every day sometimes in soil. Every other max. Best of luck!


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 1, 2011)

whats up again guys just another ? when starting out clones should i use smaller pots (like dixie cups with perlit) for my future moms that will be going in 5 gal buckets of perlite the moms i transplanted are doing great didnt water for 4 days (although my hydro tenancies told me to lol) and they werent even wilting at all going to continue hempy for the moms its great.


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 2, 2011)

Kolorblind, thanks for the encouragement! I'll try to figure out the journal system. That may improve my record keeping a bit.


----------



## KolorBlind (Feb 2, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> Kolorblind, thanks for the encouragement! I'll try to figure out the journal system. That may improve my record keeping a bit.


Dont know how familiar you are with excel but I made a spreadsheet to document everything. My main tab shows me every plant in 3 categories: flower, veg and moms. It shows how old each plant is in days, how long they have been in veg, flower, last fed, etc. A few pretty simple formulas let me set the whole thing up, let me know if you would like to know more. The reason I chose an excel spreadsheet is because you can password protect them and they are VERY hard to crack.

Otherwise the free grow software offered here is pretty bad-ass, I just lost everything too many times and said fuck it Ill make my own solution 

Peace
KB


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 2, 2011)

KolorBlind said:


> Dont know how familiar you are with excel but I made a spreadsheet to document everything. My main tab shows me every plant in 3 categories: flower, veg and moms. It shows how old each plant is in days, how long they have been in veg, flower, last fed, etc. A few pretty simple formulas let me set the whole thing up, let me know if you would like to know more. The reason I chose an excel spreadsheet is because you can password protect them and they are VERY hard to crack.
> 
> Otherwise the free grow software offered here is pretty bad-ass, I just lost everything too many times and said fuck it Ill make my own solution
> 
> ...


Can u post a template/copy?


----------



## danielgoldstein (Feb 3, 2011)

reposted, sorry


----------



## danielgoldstein (Feb 4, 2011)

what do you do to germinate the seeds before putting them into the hempy system? how do you determine they're ready to be transplanted?


----------



## KolorBlind (Feb 4, 2011)

OK
After consulting with the boss.....err wife we have decided it to be a bit too risky to share the spreadsheet. Basically, it all came down to why take the risk when Im the only one that knows how to use it? I have it very fine tuned to my liking and it requires a bit of maintenance to keep going.

However, I will share the formula that made it all possible for me and explain how I have used it the best I can. 

The spreadsheet has several tabs, one of them being a main or "HOME" tab as I call it. This tab never has any information input into it, but simply displays information you need to know such as what plants are in what stages and how long they have been alive, vegging and/or flowering. 

Other tabs are as follows: Current Plants, Harvest, Feeding, DATA.

DATA is where I keep all my notes, some calculators and a few other random things. Feeding is where I simply input the date I last fed each plant. Harvest is where I copy & paste all my harvested plants to to keep a log containing: name, age, days vegged, days flowered, height & weight. It has by far been the most useful tab for following my progress and making improvements. 

My "Current Plants" tab is where most of the info is input. I have a table for each grow section (Moms, Clones, Seedlings, Veg, Flower) and as I plant or transplant, I input data as needed (name, date planted/cloned, date of veg start, etc.)

No here is where the formula comes in. The formula itself it this: =IF(A1<>"",TODAY()-(A1)&" days","")

What this will do, is display the amount of days between the date in A1 and today. If there is nothing in A1, it displays nothing. Now that single formula is all I started with, and I had to tweak it for a few entried but for the most part it stayed the same. Now obviously A1 will be replaced with the cell you enter the date into, but this is really all you need to get started. Let me give you an example of exactly how i use a version of the formula:

On the "Current Plants" page in cell D4 is where the first day of flower is entered for the first plant in my list. On my HOME page right under "Days Flowering" for my first plant in my list is this formula: =IF('Current Plants'!D4<>"",TODAY()-('Current Plants'!D4)&" days","") This cell (today that is) displays the following: 50 Days

Now if i dont have a plant in that section on the "Current Plants" page, it will display nothing instead of "VALUE###"

I know it was a long and drawn out explanation, maybe Ill write a thread once I get it more fine tuned and explain it thoroughly, but I hope this has helped at least someone 
KB


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 5, 2011)

Totally understand. Thanks for sharing the formula. I'll work one up around that.


----------



## tsboss1 (Feb 24, 2011)

pimpin paulie said:


> ive beengrowing hempy for 2 yrs now and always get great results.plants yeild anywhere from 3 oz to 7 oz depending in strain under a 1000w hps.i too have had the little bit of algea on top of my medium,it never hurts usually dies off but i pick it out if it gets thick.ggod luck hempy rules.


Hi can you tell me which strains you grew to get 3-7 oz from?

Also can anyone tell me if this would give me the same results as a carbon air filter?

http://cgi.ebay.com/600-mg-hr-Air-Ozone-Generator-Ozonator-Air-Purifier-/150567272319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230e823f7f

Im looking for something quiet that will keep the smell to a minimum in a roughly 8x10 room


----------



## Psychild (Mar 3, 2011)

excuse me for this retarted ass question, but is there an oxygen stone or anything in the water?


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 3, 2011)

Psychild said:


> excuse me for this retarted ass question, but is there an oxygen stone or anything in the water?


not in a hempy. Hempys are a completely passive, drain to waste system.


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 3, 2011)

tsboss1 said:


> Hi can you tell me which strains you grew to get 3-7 oz from?
> 
> Also can anyone tell me if this would give me the same results as a carbon air filter?
> 
> ...


JF is gone so he can't tell you.....the carbon filter ? is in the wrong forum, so asking in the right one will probably help you more.

good luck


----------



## OoGaNomiX (Mar 20, 2011)

this guide is good, the one thing i dont agree with is the lucas formula part. this is the first hempy guide or person saying hempy and lucas formula is bad. but,to each their own. if it works it works.


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't go with Lucas Formula either. Folks are pulling nice nugs off osmocote grows (with added cal-mag). This shit isn't rocket science, no matter how difficult some folks want to make it sound. 

Marijuana is a resilient plant.

Where's Japanfreak, anyway?


----------



## nursehead (Dec 19, 2011)

A nice, simple method of growing!


----------



## smokinfool (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm using 6 liter Airpots with a 60/40 perlite/vermiculite mix, sitting in buckets just a slightly larger diameter than the Airpots. The larger containers have been cut down to 3" tall. 

When I water from the top, I just fill until there is 2" of water in the bottoom of the larger bucket. I'm only needing to water every 6-7 days.

So far, 3 weeks in, the stuff I'm growing like this is looking just as great as the straight aero stuff. Is there any drawback to this? Does anyone know of problems using Airpots with Hempy method?


----------



## TMG Genetics (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a very good recipe for hempy using the GH three part series. This recipe is not mine, it is curtosey uf a breeder named useless. You use this and you'll get killer results every time. Hempy rules, I'll never grow in soil again.

OK, I figured I would post this here, since some folks are asking about the GH 3 part. 
This is my feed schedule - 

Here is the nutrient regimen I use and how I control PH with little or no ph up or down...

So OK - feeding schedule week by week. This is the GH weekly feeding program, slightly tweaked. I will only call out the volume of each part per gallon of water in the following manner: grow, micro, bloom, ppm range. Example - 5-2.5-2.5-400/800 would mean 5 ml grow, 2.5 ml micro, 2.5 ml bloom and a ppm of 400-880. Remember it's per gallon. You Euro's can easily convert to liters. 4 liters is just a little bit over 1 gallon. It should also be noted that I use the hardwater micro due to my tapwater. I suggest using the hardwater micro in place of the regular micro if your tap water is over 200 ppm total or you have over 70 ppm Ca. RO water users should use the regular micro.
Veg - 
week 1 5-2.5-2.5-400/600
week 2 10-5-3- 600/800
week 3 12-6-3 800/1000 (continue week 3 *formula* if additional veg time is required.)

Bloom
week 1 6-6-10- 800/1200
week 2 3-7-12 - 1000/1400
week 3 3-8-14 - 1000/1400
week 4 3-8-16 - 1000/1400
week 5 (discussed in detail below*)
week 6 0-7-20 - 1000/1400
week 7 0-6-20 (see below**)
* During week 5 if not using a booster like Superbud, Bushmaster Kabloom etc. run 2.5-7-18. I use MOAB (Mother of All Blooms) or BushMaster at 50% of recommended strength, and use 1.25-3.5-9 for the fert base. 
**If running an 8 week strain you should only run the ferts during week 7 for a maximum of 3-4 days. This gives you 10 days for flushing. I should note that if I use ferts for a few days in week 7, I take the plants over the 8 week mark. Personally I flush for a min of 14 days. But 10 is bare minimum imo/ime. 

The ppms work out almost exactly. I tend to lean toward the lower side of the range, unless I have a really heavy feeder that I know can handle it. 

At every ressy change out I add in 5 drops per gallon of 35% food grade H2O2. During flush use ph adjusted water at 5.5-6.0
I will add epsom salt at week 1 of bloom if the plants are heavy feeders AND I see signs of an Mg def. Otherwise I won't use it. The only time I have ever had Mg def is during transition. The GH 3 part is a little low on Mg, but the PBP and Canna nutes are way lower. 

Now- how to control your PH...
There are a couple factors that cause your PH to drift. The most common is running the nute solution too strong or too weak. If it's too strong, your PH drops. If it's too weak the PH rises. You have to find the balance point. If you find that the *formula* above is say, a little strong, and say you have a 20 gallon ressy, mix the nutes for 18 gallons. If it's a little weak, mix it for 22 gallons. You follow?
The other common mistake is mixing your nutrient solution and trying to adjust the PH right away. You have to allow time for the ph buffers in the nutrient solution to do their job. Mix the nutes up, and bubble or circulate for 12 hours before even looking at your PH. You will find the PH to be almost right on target.
I use little or no ph adjusters. (Except during flush). I use tap water, with a starting PPM of 300-400 and a starting PH of 7.4-9.0 (Thats crazy you say! The water is too hard, you will never get stable PH and you will have too much Ca, causing a lockout of Mg!) Bollocks I say.
Every week, on Friday I drain the ressy and fill with plain water. I let that run overnight giving the plants a little flush. This also allows the chlorine and ammonia to evap. On Saturday morning, I mix the nutes into the ressy. I DO NOT adjust ph at this time. Let that run as is overnight. On Sunday morning, I check ph and adjust if needed. Usually don't have to. 
Doing things this way has saved me from constant PH drifts, and using about 150 ml of ph down every ressy change, and a little here and there throughout the week to keep it in the desired range. Now, the most I ever have to use is about 30 ml.if any at all. (I have a 35 gallon ressy btw) My Ph stays at a constant 5.5-5.8. 

If you are still having PH issues using the above method, an alternative is to PH adjust the plain water to 5.5 BEFORE you add nutes.


----------



## faller200 (Apr 28, 2012)

Little Tommy said:


> I am growing hempy using 3 lb coffee cans and it couldn't be simpler. Always looking to try new things. Experimenting with hempy is as easy as falling off a log. I'm Subscribed!


I also am growing in 3lb coffee cans. Can you tell me how high you put your holes? I keep hearing 2" I don't understand what the importance of that is. I have some started in 5gal buckets too and put the holes at 7" so I could put a catch can under a spout I put in the side of the bucket.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

faller200 said:


> I also am growing in 3lb coffee cans. Can you tell me how high you put your holes? I keep hearing 2" I don't understand what the importance of that is. I have some started in 5gal buckets too and put the holes at 7" so I could put a catch can under a spout I put in the side of the bucket.


two inches is enough for a small water reservoir for the roots to collect water from. This leaves the rest of the medium dry and full of air for your roots. 7" is too much. doing this will leave your pots with 7" of standing water that will drown the root system and kill the plants. I suggest getting a shallower catch pan and moving your hole closer to the bottom of your coffee can.

Be kind.


----------



## faller200 (Apr 28, 2012)

Grampa said:


> two inches is enough for a small water reservoir for the roots to collect water from. This leaves the rest of the medium dry and full of air for your roots. 7" is too much. doing this will leave your pots with 7" of standing water that will drown the root system and kill the plants. I suggest getting a shallower catch pan and moving your hole closer to the bottom of your coffee can.
> 
> Be kind.


Thank you for your help. I guess what I was getting at was that 2" from the bottom of a 3lb coffee can is almost half the height of the can and that's where I put them in the coffee cans. On a 5gal bucket 7" is about half the height too. That's where I'm getting confused


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

dont worry about half the height. All you need is a small space at the bottom of your container no matter what size it is that will retain water. Anything below your hole in the side should be full of water when you are finished watering. Different containers may have different heights for the holes but much more than 2" from the bottom is not going to work as well.


----------



## faller200 (Apr 28, 2012)

Grampa said:


> dont worry about half the height. All you need is a small space at the bottom of your container no matter what size it is that will retain water. Anything below your hole in the side should be full of water when you are finished watering. Different containers may have different heights for the holes but much more than 2" from the bottom is not going to work as well.


Again thanks for your help. to late for this batch but I'll try that on future grows. I have another question for ya. I have heard of some people putting an air stone in the bottom of their buckets. Do you think that this is an advantage or a waste of time?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

Youre welcome. Anytime.
Airs tones in hempy are done by a few people though Ive never done it myself. But i have heard that hempy works great with them or without air stones. It could be something you try all on your own. Experimenting is always good imo.

Personally I would save the stones for a bubbleponic system or something with a little more hydro.


----------



## faller200 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well We'll just have to see what happens. The reason I'm going to Hempy is that the summer heat has proved to be to hard to deal with without spending tons of cash to cool DWC buckets I hope that is not a problem with the Hempy buckets.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

It doesnt seem to be a problem. I have never had to cool the hempy buckets and the temps here gets just as hot as anywhere else in the US during the summer.


----------



## faller200 (Apr 28, 2012)

Grampa said:


> It doesnt seem to be a problem. I have never had to cool the hempy buckets and the temps here gets just as hot as anywhere else in the US during the summer.



That's what I want to hear.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 28, 2012)

I am running a hempy PermaFrost now along side of my DWC buckets. It IS easy, pretty much water every other day and it comes out nicely, but DWC beats it hands down for size and speed. I might run one here and there from now on, but I can't see wasting few months when I can do the same in DWC for twice or more the size.


----------



## Theophilus (May 8, 2013)

I switched everything from Promix that was doing great, over to Hempy Buckets. Within only a couple of days the plants color has begun to lighten up quite a bit. Not sure what's going on. I almost regret switching it all over but I know that it just needs to be dialed in right. Suggestions?


----------



## Moebius (May 9, 2013)

Theophilus said:


> I switched everything from Promix that was doing great, over to Hempy Buckets. Within only a couple of days the plants color has begun to lighten up quite a bit. Not sure what's going on. I almost regret switching it all over but I know that it just needs to be dialed in right. *Suggestions?*


Visit WOH 

This thread hasnt had replies for over a year.


----------



## flexy123 (Feb 18, 2016)

TMG Genetics said:


> Here is a very good recipe for hempy using the GH three part series.


You are not the first one "tweaking" the GHE formula. I ask why?
I had some people say they had the best results just using the original what's on the bottle/chart.

You're mentioning "changing rezy"....we're talking hempies here, if you use a rezy it's an entirely different story. (Ok, sort-of).
I understand that Bato buckets (dutch pots) are basically like Hempies but with a recirculating system. I am actually looking into such a system right now.

BUT: As I look at it and play this over in my head, I actually see MORE hassles and inconveniences with a system with a tank (like this dutch pot system with a 150L tank)....because you (obviously) need to fill the tank and then CHANGE the water every 7-10 days. On my balcony without a proper drain and hose, this would be a MAJOR pain in the ass. Just the idea running a hose from the bathroom to the tank and fill up 100-150L of water every week, let alone the hassles of emptying it totally *negates* (in my opinion) the simplicity of hempies.

(In my case there is an additional problem: It gets SUPER hot in summer, talking 105-110F degrees, which would probably be very bad when the water in the tank gets so warm since warm water diminishes the nutes from what I read...plus of course the fact that a recirculating system gradually changes ph and PPM.)

Short: At first, an automated system (to me) appears like something convenient, but the more I look at it, the more convenient classic simple hand-watering hempies actually are, as they're intended!
*
If I wouldn't see dealing with a 150L tank a problem, rest assured I'd had long ordered me this 8 or 10 pot dutch bato bucket system. But dealing with 150L water in/out every week? No thanks.


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jul 30, 2016)

I know this is a super old thread but what does everyone think about using jacks 321 with this method? Ive heard people say that jacks is the same idea as lucas and the OP says to not bother with lucas for this. Any thoughts?


----------



## yankeetransplant (Oct 5, 2017)

BlackD.O.G said:


> I know this is a super old thread but what does everyone think about using jacks 321 with this method? Ive heard people say that jacks is the same idea as lucas and the OP says to not bother with lucas for this. Any thoughts?[/QUOTE
> LOL..I also have tried to get old threads going..being a riu member, there is another thread called World of Hempy that I been posting in...I habe 38 yrs of hydro growing under my belt and went from DWC back tk passive Hempy...small closet and it JUST SO EASY AND EFFECTIVE....I use the DynaGrow nutes...single use formula..one for grow one for bloom and add a little monster bloom in flower....BEST NUTE ON MARKET (IMO)....I also HEARD Lucas not the best choice but never tried, and no NOTHING about jacks 321....check out the World of hempy..last few pages have a BUNCH of my pics and ideas...Y.T.


----------



## Bazzerelly (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey guys am just starting out. I Just wondering what would be the best thing to start my seed of am using the Hempy bucket with 100% perlite


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 5, 2022)

Grab a little reading...Like Growweedeasy.com online to SEE Options and HOW-TO's when it comes to growing.... not sure if you ALREADY have done that and looking for help with comments on which techniques experienced growers are doing?, OR, your looking to be WALKED thru the hempy bucket growing process....PPL are way more apt to help If you've done the research/reading and looking to wade thru the options most efficiently, to avoid pitfalls or techniques that are 'THE BEST' option.....
Anyways....BY FAR, the best way for cracking your seeds is btwn wet paper towels....
ANY HEALTHY, and fresh seeds will germinate that way......Reputable supplier, Will get you.off on the right foot.....Now I will tell you MY TECHNIQUE, based on growing for over 40yrs, which of course includes cracking seeds....
Pick up a cheapo tupperware container, or similar, that has a lid...something the size that would fit a sandwich is fine, Unless your starting a bunch....Put 3 layers of WHITE paper towels in the bottom....If you want to be neat, trim them to fit the container...Wet those with A few tbsp of PLAIN TAP WATER (no pHoning of water is needed)....tip the container to let excess water drain that not being held by the paper towels...Put down your seeds with some spacing btwn them....put 2 layers of paper towels on top of the seeds...pat it down to make them STICK to the wet P. towels under them...DRIZZLE some more tap water over the top of everything, and again, tip the container to drain excess water...If there is no draining, add more water, and tip AGAIN....The tipping thing is a PERFECT WAY to know when you have the correct WETNESS going on....When the draining goes to a SLOW DRIP, THATS THE PERFECT MOISTURE LEVEL...careful tipping it, that you don't dump everything out...Use the tips of your fingers on one hand to HOLD the Wet Paper towels from dropping out of the container.....
Anyways, now sit the lid in place on the container, but DONT snap it on...this allows some venting it cant get if the lid is snapped on....Keep them in a warmish spot that room temp and they will do well....TYPICALLY, within 24 hr (sometimes less), they start cranking....
Here a good hack to get them REALLY DOING WHAT YOU WANT....soon as they crack and have TINY TAILS (soon as you can see them), REMOVE THE LID and start letting the p.towels dry...What this does, is makes that tail (TAP ROOT) SEEK A WATER SOURCE....NOT UNTIL.the P. towels start getting drier will they do that....DONT LET IT GO BONE DRY THOUGH, That will damage the tap.root......They are in a PRETTY WET environment when cracking, but that is too wet ONCE THEY DO....A tap root 'tail' really has NO reason to grow much at all when there is plenty of water RIGHT THERE....BUT just sitting in excessively wet p.towels CAN CAUSE the tap root to rot....Thats where many ppl get lost cracking seeds....The root tail isn't growing fast, so they leave them too long, OR WORSE, add more water, which will surely cause issues.....
getting that lid off them allows a nice slowing of moisture levels and you will be amazed how the tap roots start elongating....I plant mine when the tap root is ABOUT 3/8 to a half inch long....Thay usually gets that length within ANOTHER day after cracking and getting the lid off them....I plant mine in 8oz styro coffee cups with a 50/50 mix of perlite/verm.....pit under higher Kelvin Fluoro fixture or equivalent of led.. higher Kelvin being OVER 4000....want the white light/day light spectrum.....keep a Fluoro about 6inches over those....USING a totally inert medium (perlite/verm). requires you to PREWET it with about 200ppms of BLOOM FORMULA....the phosphorous promotes root growth and THEY DONT need anything with higher nitrogen....That will burn them...some don't add any nuts the 1st week-10 days but 200 ppms of bloom will.make them MUCH HAPPIER!!!.......
THATS MY METHOD ANYWAYS, and it STILL serves me well over all the decades.....Pick of current crop 6.5 weeks into flower...Do-si-dos and Gelato, in this one....I keep a few strains in my nursery....


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 5, 2022)

BTW, that CLOSET in the pic is 4ft by 5ft with (6) 3gal tempt buckets....Has 1000w HID (HPS) light on a mover going back and forth....This set up pulls about 32 oz, more if I have my higher yielding strains in there.....This Do-si-dos and Gelato crop should be closer to 40oz....My Do-si-dos cutting is an amazing yielded....and potent as all hell, which is priority #1.....
She easily gets 7oz.per plant....With this size closet and # of buckets, I.shoot for my plants to be about 2ft by 2ft by 2ft tall (when done)...THAT fills my space!!!!!.....
pic of set up before covered with foliage, so you can see how I have them set up and draining....


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 5, 2022)

DONT GO WITH 100% perlite either....75-80% is MUCH better....You want it to hold some water in the medium...Vermiculite HOLDS a lot...Like tiny sponges...So 20-25% is plenty.....100% perlite is a little too dry for early/smaller transplants.....


----------



## Hash Hound (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice yankee, what are the pvc tubes for in the perlite?


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

I use a 2.5-3 inch base of RINSED lava rock In the bottom of my buckets...It creates a barrier that most of the roots will COIL up on when they get there...anyone who uses a 'rock basin' has seen how roots coil up ON TOP of it....It keeps the root mass from going right to the bottom and sitting in 2inches of water...So the lava rock base is where my water reservoirs are...the PVC tubes are 45° cut and go to the bottom of the BUCKET....If I have a need to FLUSH the res, I do it by watering down those tubes...TOP WATER FLUSHING is hard on the roots and unnecessary...There is no build up in the medium....It goes straight to the lava rock basin, and is 'CLEANING' those out nice, without having to TOP WATER flush.....NOT SURE how many ppl have actually TESTED their internal res #'s...THEY CAN easily drift, and this is where your plants are getting water/nute Mix from....AND they are getting all of it from there btwn waterings....I have a 'rubber plug' in each bucket on the sides, AT THE BASE, of each one....It can be pulled, or loosened, to get a water sample from the internal res....Its best to check it, THE DAY AFTER a watering to see how your numbers behave....TDS can go UP or down depending on how much you feed them And the pH can easily drift along with it....My TDS and pH like to drift up, and can be boarder line 'out of spec' by the 3-4 watering, IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND how they are feeding......since they are growing their nute needs change and even though I've done it a while, it will drift...taking water samples has helped me better understand HOW they are feeding which keeps MY water/nute program tuned better...Just checking Runoff is NOT an accurate way since that sample is very 'CUT' With what your watering with at the moment....Ppl got to understand that EVEN THOUGH your letting your RES water be depleted btwn watering, TDS and pH drift STILL occurs....EVERYTHING in buckets base can have residual nutes and at an undesirable pH....IF MY NUMBERS DRIFT TOO HIGH (Or possibly too low in someone elses case), I can immediately flush down those PVC tubes to a good runoff....I like keeping my #'s exactly where they should be.....TOOLS for better hempy growing....


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 6, 2022)

yankeetransplant said:


> I use a 2.5-3 inch base of RINSED lava rock In the bottom of my buckets...It creates a barrier that most of the roots will COIL up on when they get there...anyone who uses a 'rock basin' has seen how roots coil up ON TOP of it....It keeps the root mass from going right to the bottom and sitting in 2inches of water...So the lava rock base is where my water reservoirs are...the PVC tubes are 45° cut and go to the bottom of the BUCKET....If I have a need to FLUSH the res, I do it by watering down those tubes...TOP WATER FLUSHING is hard on the roots and unnecessary...There is no build up in the medium....It goes straight to the lava rock basin, and is 'CLEANING' those out nice, without having to TOP WATER flush.....NOT SURE how many ppl have actually TESTED their internal res #'s...THEY CAN easily drift, and this is where your plants are getting water/nute Mix from....AND they are getting all of it from there btwn waterings....I have a 'rubber plug' in each bucket on the sides, AT THE BASE, of each one....It can be pulled, or loosened, to get a water sample from the internal res....Its best to check it, THE DAY AFTER a watering to see how your numbers behave....TDS can go UP or down depending on how much you feed them And the pH can easily drift along with it....My TDS and pH like to drift up, and can be boarder line 'out of spec' by the 3-4 watering, IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND how they are feeding......since they are growing their nute needs change and even though I've done it a while, it will drift...taking water samples has helped me better understand HOW they are feeding which keeps MY water/nute program tuned better...Just checking Runoff is NOT an accurate way since that sample is very 'CUT' With what your watering with at the moment....Ppl got to understand that EVEN THOUGH your letting your RES water be depleted btwn watering, TDS and pH drift STILL occurs....EVERYTHING in buckets base can have residual nutes and at an undesirable pH....IF MY NUMBERS DRIFT TOO HIGH (Or possibly too low in someone elses case), I can immediately flush down those PVC tubes to a good runoff....I like keeping my #'s exactly where they should be.....TOOLS for better hempy growing....


My last bucket had a hose out the side at the bottom that went up a couple inches, then into a collection jug. Sometimes I would test 2 or 3 samples as it ran off, ppm could be a lot higher on the first. An interesting thing about Hempy buckets, you can simlpy drain from the bottom to run it as dtw. 
Decided to try automated dtw coco this time. Hmmm, I think I'll try a side by side next time, coco/perlite Hempy vs coco dtw.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jan 6, 2022)

I see the large pvc pipe is caped on one end and appears to me to be open on the other.. How does that work? Is the open end the drain? and into what. Your pvc uprights might flush better if they 180* opposite the drain.. Your decision to mix in a little vermiculite will help with the roots finding a better home in the perlite. Instead of the bottom of the bucket... Not knocking your plants, they look like they'll yield a good amount, maybe even more that you expect.. Just commenting on your system.. Myself, I do a simple [slow] rdwc system without electric water pumps or air stones.....


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

yes, open end is the drain end...when I water, I a pan there for the runoff....Have a small auto pump mounted in that with a short hose....as I water, and the pan sarts filling, it pumps to a 5gal bucket...
SIMPLE DWC system...Never heard anyone refer to DWC as a simple system....In fact, it the most complex....Pumps, chillers, aerators, remote res, WATER TREATMENT, just to mention the clean up and disinfecting.in btwn crops to avoid bacteria in your system......Any parameters go off and your dealing with root rot,.white slime and worse many times....
DTW is BY FAR the most simple system used....EVER heard of '3alight'???....they pull the highest yields on commercial levels....ANYONE pulling high yields is using DTW


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

DWC Is a nice way for MFG'er to take your money.....NO COMMERCIAL ops use DWC systems....Designed for home growers who think they need a complex Sys to grow buds...Way to many 'moving parts' for anyone but a uniformed home grower...The yields AND quality are NO BETTER....you can grow buds DTW, DWC, WICK, DRIP, AERO, FLOOD TABLES, FILM, and all will grow bud....But at the end of the day, NONE ARE AS INEXPENSIVE, EASY, LEAST HEAD ACHES, as the DTW....And that why its used by nearly ALL COMMERCIAL OPS....THERE IS a place in As that has an amazing aeroponic commercial sys, but its not common to see that.....
happy gowing no matter HOW you do it..YT


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

Arizona, not As.


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

just out of curiosity, if you have discovered some SIMPLE DWC system that serves you so well, whatcha doing hanging out in a HEMPY BUCKET forum?....Maybe looking for an easier way to grow good bud....Lets see some pics OF YOUNL SET UP IN FULL BLOOM...Or at least some buds you've grown....Here's a fraction of pic of some of my buds from my DTW Hempy....BTW Hempy is DTW, it just keeps some of the water so you can go longer btwn watering...many don't need hempy buckets if they have the time to water more frequently...Which is just fine...Its the DTW concept that makes it so easy and effective.....well SHIT, it only allows 10 files...I post another 10 if you share your grow Op and bud pics with everyone..


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

cpl from current crop of Do-si-dos and Gelato..


----------



## yankeetransplant (Jan 6, 2022)

if your into HIGH YIELDING strains, this is 3 buckets (out of 6) that were still ripening 2 crops ago.....It was a 10week plant....Bruce Banner #3....Buds as thick as beer cans and long as your forearm....I just hate waiting on 10week plants though...I have a cut in my nursery still....I have 7 strains in the nursery I swap in and out of crops....
The bottom buds made some amazing wax too....BB#3 wax will pin you to the ceiling....Very 
sativa dom....post some of your pics dude, everyone LOVES a little bud porn...


----------



## mytwhyt (Jan 6, 2022)

Stumbled into the thread because of the title, seemed to be an interesting thread... Started at the end.. Title fits, checked to see if you were the op.. I always check for new hydro threads in the hydro section.... Didn't realize what a dead thread it was... You have brought it back to life.. Nice collection of pics.
Haven't done a thread for 5-6 years.. This is the simplistic, one plant, one light, dwc system I settled on. That was the first time using those 315 watt cmh lights.. I get about 1.4 grams per light now.. I use my little Tamisium extractor refining.
Mixed Hydro - Water Culture - Coco/Perlite | 420 Magazine ®


----------

